# 29 gall with 70 watt MH?



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

hey guys im back from a short break of this forum because i found a washington local fish forum, anyways you guys are better at salt, all they do is cichlids :-?. 

so im thinking of upgrading this summer because i got a lot of time for working and gaining money.

my questions:
what is the biggest tank i can have sps & lps with a 70 watt metal halide? i really dont want to spend a fortune on lighting because that stuff is expensive! i got a 29 gallon that is empty because i have finished transfering my FW fish. would this work? also, im thinking about an overflow with a refuge and the HOB skimmer in there. the stand definatly has enough room for maybe a 20 long and definatly a 10 gallon. there is a glass shop near me that will cut holes $15 each, so i was thinking just one hole for intake and jsut have the exaust come over the tank, although i might just go with the second hole for asthetics, ill get to that when i get there lol. anways, my question really is, can i have a 70 watt MH over a 29 gallon and have nice corals?

Thanks!
William


----------



## outpost (Mar 30, 2010)

I wouldn't use that light on a 29 unless you were going to pure softies and that's still pushing it. Aquatraders.com has a 150 watt halide with 2x 14 watt T5 actinics for $100 free shipping. With the 70 watt for keeping SPS I would do nothing larger than 15 gallons. If you do a 15 gallon definitely keep the SPS at the top of your reef. So, no you wil not be able to keep SPS and LPS in a 29 gallon tank with a 70 watt fixture. 
As for the HOB fuge and skimmer aquatraders has a knockoff of the CPR HOB skimmer and fuge combo. But for a 15 gal tank or smaller a skimmer and fuge is not necessary. I run a 29 AGA reef with softies SPS and LPS with just a HOb filter with carbon. Not saying that this is for everyone though. If you hhave any other questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I personally think that you would be fine with that 70 watt MH over a 29, better with it over a 20 long. A 29 gallon is only 17 or 18" of depth, and Metal Halides can tackle that depth. I would be a little worried about the lack of color with just running a 10000k bulb and no actinics.


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

i run a 14000k bulb. just sayin  i think i might try the 29, and just bring the rock structure really close to the top and have maybe 1 birdsnest at the very top center and some acropa around it.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Well, I don't see why you couldn't run that 70w MH, and get a smaller (even if only 1 tube) t5 fixture to supplement for more light and another color to balance it out! If you don't want to buy a new fixture like that I bet you could find one on craigslist or something for cheap, although it might be a t8.


----------

